# Nice stand for the iPad



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Just got a Griffin A-Frame stand from Amazon. I really like it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003GAJ67Y/ref=oss_product?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice stand. I have a Griffin iPad case that I like much better than Apple's case. I bought it from someone on the buy/sell/trade forum. I'm very happy with it. I suspect the stand is from the same company and just as good. I use the Book Gem and one other tripod stand that can double as a weapon! (grin)


----------

